# firefox and vplayer



## roelof (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello, 

I have installed firefox and after that vplayer.

How can i make it work that if a movie is played for example a windows media file that vplayer is started.

Roelof


----------



## BuSerD (May 28, 2009)

I am not familiar with "vplayer" but you can install multimedia/mplayer and www/mplayer-plugin ports to get media support in firefox.


----------

